# what is the best strain?



## juggalo420toker (Aug 5, 2009)

im about to buy some femanized seeds and im wondering wich strain would grow the highest THC content...a little help here?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 5, 2009)

Mr.Nice - G13xHash
Highest ever tested by HighTimes anyway.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmm think jack herer is stronger?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 7, 2009)

mr nice. the real greenhouse seeds


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 7, 2009)

juggalo420toker said:
			
		

> im about to buy some femanized seeds and im wondering wich strain would grow the highest THC content...a little help here?


 
some breeders actually give thc % in the list of characteristics of each strain. nirvana used 2 but now seems 2 have disappeared. oh and imo just buy regular seeds you get twice as many seeds 4 a lower price than 5 fem. also not a guarantee 2 b fem. def buy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Aug 7, 2009)

I wouldn't buy too much into the THC %, they don't really talk about how they test it.  I'm not saying there aren't ways too test it, I'm just saying I doubt they do.

Also, as stated above, I would not recommend fem seeds.  They are more expensive and not guaranteed to be fem, read the fine print.

The best strain to you...will be whatever you grow yourself.  I don't know how experienced you are, but if you don't have a few grows under your belt I would say to get a seed that claims to be easy to grow, you don't need to be dealing with a nute sensitive, temperamental strain if your not experienced.  Nothing quite like taking care of a plant for so long, and then seeing the fruits of your labor come to be.  Pick a cheap, easy strain.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 8, 2009)

Higher THC content doesn't mean that strain will get you higher than one with a lower THC content. There are other chemicals in Marijuana that give you part of your buzz... Like CBD and CBN.

Do you like a Sativa (up) high or an Indica (couchlock) stone? My favorite Sativa high is C99! A good Idica would be G13.

It really all depends on what you like to feel or what you're using it for. Read some reviews about strains you've heard about. Also, I wouldn't buy any fem seeds unless you can only find the strain you want feminized. 

Good Luck
HazeMe


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

Im gonna have to go ahead and say OG Kush


----------



## natorious (Aug 19, 2009)

medijuana or white widow. imo their among the strongest.


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Aug 19, 2009)

white widow, aurora Indica  has been the most potent i have grew just my 2 cents


----------



## leafminer (Aug 20, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> some breeders actually give thc % in the list of characteristics of each strain. nirvana used 2 but now seems 2 have disappeared. oh and imo just buy regular seeds you get twice as many seeds 4 a lower price than 5 fem. also not a guarantee 2 b fem. def buy from a reputable breeder.



Nirvana's strongest strain is Aurora. They used to quote it at 18-20% thc as I recall.


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 20, 2009)

i found world of seeds madness to be a very strong 50/50 sativa indica total paranoia head rush ,rez chemdog dd is one that will stop all things physical and old sensi super skunk is a eye shutter that makes my friends shake like old people with bad problems just waiting for me killerchem and chem99 to finish up,looks good


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Aug 22, 2009)

juggalo420toker said:
			
		

> im about to buy some femanized seeds and im wondering wich strain would grow the highest THC content...a little help here?


 
Unfortunately I can't recommend to you any "feminized" seedlines, as they're not my thing, personally; but read Mutt's post on how to increase your female ratio from standard seeds. That's a much better way to go. Having said that, there's a few things I'd like to say about "potency"; and offer a few strain recommendations. 

As far as I understand, THC production is controlled by a variety of factors, not merely genetics. A couple examples of other factors that affect potency would be then type and intensity of light during flowering; and two, hybrid vigour. Inbreeding depression leads to the loss of hybrid vigour, and therefore to a loss in potency. That is why it is so important to start with true f-1 seed. It does'nt make any sense to grow anything else but f-1 if one of your goals as a grower is "maximum" potency.

Getting the best performance from your genetics requires some reasonable level of skill at working them. I have read too many reports in the past of people complaining about the failure of certain strains and varieties to live up to their reputation as "da bomb." This is more a case of the growing factors not being optimized, largely as a result of the grower's lack of understanding or skill with those strains or varieties, than anything else. And to make matters even worse, they are often basing their judgment of these genetics, not on the basis of properly grown f-1 seed, but on poorly selected and improperly grown f-2 or f-3 seed!! 

Another factor that enters into the overall potency equation is the toker's tolerance or resistance level. Your dudeness who burns all day long, from sun-up to sun-down, is not going to be blown away so easily by even the biggest bomb on the block. A "one-hit-wonder" to most tokers might prove to be anything but that to such a hard-core head, even under the best of conditions. So potency cannot be entirely "objectivized," as it definitely has it's subjective side as well. 

Having said all that, I would recommend to a solid Haze hybrid. The Haze genetics are only too well-known, and hardly need any promotion from me. To say they have made their mark on the Cannabis Cup would be a huge understatement. So many of the strains which have either won, or at least placed in the contests have contained Haze genetics. If you're an Indica dominant head, then I would seek out the following:-

1) Killer Queen (G13 x Cinderalla 99)
2) Northern Lights #5 x Haze (50:50)
3) G13 x Haze (a 50:50 mix of each)
4) Shantibaba's Afghan Haze (50:50)

Afghan Haze, by Shantibaba of Mr. Nice Seeds, is a cross between his pure Haze and his pure Afghani indica, for a fifty-fifty combo; though you could select for the Afghan dom f1 pheno, if you so desire. For me, I'd lean more toward the Haze dominant end of the spectrum. I've never heard of anyone who could stand up to a properly grown Haze. Always guaranteed to drop you, if you over indulge! ... hehehe ...  

Anyway, the Afghani used in this particular Haze hybrid is the heaviest yielder out there, and is the same parent used to create the Mr. Nice big bud called 'Critical Mass;' so it's really a dream come true, from the point of both yield and potency; though it is likely the Afghani is not as potent as the G13 or Northern Lights #5 hybrids. Still, it will be potent enough, I bet, and more than lady enough to sweep you off your feet.

Another Mr. Nice strain I would recommend to the Indica dom head is the G13-Widow, which is a 50:50 match between the G13 and Black Widow; or about 70% indica, roughly speaking, depending again on your selection. The cross would yield a G13 dominant pheno, with subtle Black Widow influences, if that is where you're real preference is. 

On the matter of potency, there are so many 'bombs' out there, or what I like to call 'one-hit-wonders,' that the question of which one is the most potent has practically lost it meaning to me, now-a-days. What difference does it make if a smoke takes one hit or two to deck you? The reality is, your down for the count. Put it this way, if you're looking to see stars, you're going to seem them either way. 

There is much more to a high-quality smoke than just sheer rocket-power. Having said that, though, I certainly would'nt waste my time on anything that only gave me only half a head-buzz from a fatty. My point, though, is to strive for a high quality smoke that satisfies "you" in all areas. Don't worry about what others might think about it. Even if it's "da bomb, how good is it really if tastes worse than cat piss, or dog-droppings? 

Peace and happy huntin' ~ RT


----------

